# This May Be Of Interest?



## Breezy_One (Jan 12, 2006)

*Hi All*

*I was just browsing the web and I came across this site **http://www.aztecpetheating.co.uk/index.php**. I thought it may be of interest to some of you because the prices were quite good (I thought). A UV Heat Lamp only £9.79 in comparison to £50 for the Powersun. There are also some great heating ideas too.*

*Breezy xx*


----------



## bloodxonxyourxhands (Dec 12, 2006)

the thermostats are ridiculously cheap too!

think i may buy one in a week or two when i get some money sorted, give it a try, see how good it is


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

quicky, Those thermostats? are they the switch on & off type? Cos i normally use dimming stats for my Beardies.


----------



## Breezy_One (Jan 12, 2006)

*I forgot to mention the thermostats ...... Great price I know :smile: *

*I don't know if they are the switch on switch off type but if you call them they are very helpful :smile: I enquired about the wattage on the UV Heat Lamps and they were very nice. BTW they are 100W if anyone was wondering :?*


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

That's a great site hunny! well done! I'll find out about those thermostats.


----------



## Breezy_One (Jan 12, 2006)

*Aawww thanks :icon_redface: When you do find out, could ya let us know???? :grin1:*


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

hmm the heatmats arent cheap infact they are expensive.

The bulbs are very good priced
stats are pretty good, oh i assume the second one which it says is for basking lights is a dimmer but could be wrong.
the accesories are ok priced.
DELIVERY is very good price.
and i cant comment on the casstettes for soooo many reasons lol 

wil go back there fro some bulbs when im not 690 overdrawn lol


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

*Thermostats*

O.k, I've just phoned and spoke to a lovely lady who told me that she needs to ask a guy about it as she does'nt know much. This guy is in a meeting apparently, but once he gets out she's gonna speak to him and email me back.


----------



## Breezy_One (Jan 12, 2006)

*hhhmmmmmm I wonder if they got back to Becky??? *


----------



## mark67123 (Jun 11, 2006)

Regarding the thermostats - both models seem to only have two leads on them. Are these leads mains and sensor (with the heater being wired directly into the main unit), or mains and trailing socket (with the sensor being inside the unit)? Anyone know?


----------



## bjherp (Jul 10, 2005)

Breezy_One said:


> *Hi All*
> 
> *I was just browsing the web and I came across this site **http://www.aztecpetheating.co.uk/index.php**. I thought it may be of interest to some of you because the prices were quite good (I thought). A UV Heat Lamp only £9.79 in comparison to £50 for the Powersun. There are also some great heating ideas too.*
> 
> *Breezy xx*


Please be aware, some UVA & UVB Mercury lamps appeared on the market late 2005 produced in china, they were very cheap to buy in the region of £10.00

However after tests using Solar Meters and also a UVC meter, they were found to be dangerous and emmitted massive amounts of UVB and UVC levels that were dangerous and deadly to most reptile species.

MV bulbs are all hand made that is why the cost quite a lot, so be careful before4 buying them.

Now i have seen this product we will buy a few in and test them and let you know the outcome.

But beware cheaper is not always better.

Regards
Jerry Cole
Reptilekeeping.com


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Yeah thats my one concern with the uv, It states nothing of the percentage etc, these could be too low or high compared to others and you wouldn't know


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

i just seen this post and was going to mention the bulbs. i always use powersuns but one went the other day so i went out to buy another but the shop didnt have any in so i bought another claiming to do the same, it was £10 bought i back and put it in my anole tank. it was in there for about a week and not one was green whilst it was in. they hated it and didn't bask whilst it was there. i then ordered my powersun and the next day they were all back to green. so be careful with them. i won't try new bulbs again, stick to my powersuns :smile:


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

ok guys,

Sorry but no reply, So ive emailed them again, also asking about weather it's a wire in jobbie or plug in.

Will try and phone them when i get home as i'm off to the doctors.


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

captaincaveman said:


> Yeah thats my one concern with the uv, It states nothing of the percentage etc, these could be too low or high compared to others and you wouldn't know


dont know if this helps but there is a table with outputs on http://www.aztecpetheating.co.uk/downloads/100W_advanced_UV_Heat_Lamp_Instructions.pdf


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

andyj5447 said:


> dont know if this helps but there is a table with outputs on http://www.aztecpetheating.co.uk/downloads/100W_advanced_UV_Heat_Lamp_Instructions.pdf


theyv'e just confused matters by using uW/cm2 instead of the percentage scale people are used too when selecting for torts, lizards etc


----------



## bjherp (Jul 10, 2005)

captaincaveman said:


> theyv'e just confused matters by using uW/cm2 instead of the percentage scale people are used too when selecting for torts, lizards etc


Hi there,

The uW/cm2 is the most accurate way to check UVB levels and is produced from the Solar Meter 6.2 unit.

The % scale that is used by Exo terra, Zoo-Med & Arcadia etc etc refers to UV strip lights and tubes.

There is a massive difference between suppliers, for instance the Exo Terra 8% tube emits less UVB than the Zoo-Med 5% tube. This is why the 8.0% tube has now been withdrawn from the market.

Check UV Guide UK - Ultraviolet Light for Reptiles - UVB reptile lighting on test for details on levels that each product emits.

All UVB bulbs can be checked using the Solar Meter 6.2, and will give you indication when the bulb has burnt out.

Regards
Paul Davis
Reptilekeeping.com


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

ive always used uv tubes in the past, that way heat and uv are two seperate entitys


----------



## bjherp (Jul 10, 2005)

captaincaveman said:


> ive always used uv tubes in the past, that way heat and uv are two seperate entitys


However we now know that most tubes emit 3x less UVB than MV bulbs.

The Power sun does not even emit as much UVB as you get in the UK at summer time, so it shows how bad tubes really are.

Most tubes need to be replaced every 3 - 4 months, as UV burnout is much faster in tubes, Power sun's on the other hand every 12 months.

Added to the fact that they provide the heat source, a more natural basking spot, it works out much cheaper and better for the aniaml when using MV bulbs.

The only issue is vivarium size, as they emit heat also an area big enough to cope with the bulb is needed, as MV bulbs can not be thermostatically controlled.

We keep in the region of 20 species that require UVB, all of them are powered by MV bulbs, using the solar meters showed us just how useless tubes are compared to other products.

Reptilekeeping.com


----------



## lightbulb1976 (Dec 24, 2006)

i have one of those basking plates and they are ok, but red bulbs do warm the viv a bit quicker.

sean


----------



## Magpye (Jan 26, 2007)

I've always used tubes and CHEs but now I've almost finished making my new vivs I was thinking of switching to MV. 

Am I right in understanding from what has been written here that you cannot control MV with either a dimmer or pulse stat? If this is the case then how do you regulate the basking spot temp?


Dave.


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

you can't use thermostats on them no. you have to make sure the viv is big enough for the wattage. i use a 100w in a 4x3x2 for green anoles and a 160watt in a 6x3x2 for a water dragon. if the bulb alone doesn't give ya the heat you'll need to add an extra basking bulb and heat matts etc. but yes if your viv is too small there no way of getting the temp down .


----------



## Magpye (Jan 26, 2007)

Ok, thanks.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

looked at the able ,they are good readings.
Use aaaaaaaaa 18 inch distance to be safe [16 inch =450 is fine but in case of variation if u dont hve a solarmetre go for 18inch]
and urll get really good uv coverage for a good 12 inches or so.
Prolly tr one ot soon.

Bj herp... i went back nto the store regarding the HOBBY bulb and they definitely say 500 @ 90cm im really gttered i donthve a camera right now and i cant spend £40 and scan it in jutto prove it right now.
Not starting but thought id follow up on it and let know.


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

ok just phoned Aztecs again regarding the thermostat, now apparently they have just got them in and don't know very much about them, So i've asked them some questions and there gonna get back to me:

Ive asked them:

Are they the switch on/switch off type or a dimmer

And do you have to wire up the heat lamp to the thermostat or does it havce a plug socket?

Will let you know when i know


----------



## Breezy_One (Jan 12, 2006)

*I guess they didn't get back to you Becky? :-x It's quite strange because they phoned me back within 15 minutes of phoning them .. hhmmmmmmmm :hmm: - maybe they don't know the answer to your questions :?:*


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

I think your right cos they said they were new to these thermostats and they would have to ask someone.

BTW i still dont know the bloody answers to my questions?


----------



## talltom69 (Dec 8, 2006)

I get all of my viv stuff from that site and can't fault them on quality/price.

I have 4 of the basking plates, a few of the stats which are are plug in and you can set the temp on the digital read out which is so much easier than the manual ones.

I also have one of the heating cassettes on the ceiling of the room that I house all my viv's in to keep a nice ambient temperature.

Also I have been unable to find the same products cheaper elsewhere.

My local shop sells the basking plates around 30 more expensive.

Also if you go onto Pet Heating Solutions - Aztec Europe Ltd it tells you the connections etc.

Mine has a cable with the plug for your heating device, the sensor and the mains cable is a ac adaptor unit that goes into your mains, hence you only see 2 cables on the pic


----------



## emmzy (Jan 24, 2007)

so was that a yes or no in favour of the uv spotlights? i was looking at them on ebay because its hard to find a place for the tubes for a free roaming iggy she has a heater but the usually trys to sit on the uv tube lol im not even sure if she can absorbe it thru her fat belly, if they ones are no use what ones are good? there was about 7 different types in the petshop and it made me all confused


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

i use powersuns and swear by them but other people say mega rays are good too. you could ask bjherp as they test them. :smile:


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

talltom69 said:


> I get all of my viv stuff from that site and can't fault them on quality/price.
> 
> I have 4 of the basking plates, a few of the stats which are are plug in and you can set the temp on the digital read out which is so much easier than the manual ones.
> 
> ...


Hiya Mate,

The thermostats you got, are they the switch on & off types? or are they dimming stats?? cos i want to use them for my Beardies.


----------



## talltom69 (Dec 8, 2006)

They basically switch off when the desired temp is reached, then back on when the temp drops below that set temp.

Regards


----------



## Magpye (Jan 26, 2007)

Reading the tech specs for the Ultratherm stats they are equivalent to habitat pulse proportional so are not suitable for basking lights but are suitable for ceramic heat elements, heat mats, heat cables, etc.


----------

